# Advice on best sealant for around UPVC frames



## Doug N (23 Feb 2021)

Hi all,

Hope I have got this query in the right section.

I use my garage as my workshop. The garage was originally built with just an up and over door at the front (which I have replaced with an electric roller door to make better use of the wall space), and the previous owners had a UPVC door installed in an opening cut in the back wall. That was a good few years ago, but my problem now is that the silicone sealant around the door frame has shrunk away from the brickwork and frame allowing rain to work its way through when it's raining heavily - not a huge amount but enough to create a damp patch on the floor. I intend pulling the old sealant out and replacing to reseal the gap with some plastic trim and silicone. I have in the past used CT1 to fix a leak on a fish pond and it does work very well but is very expensive. I am guessing that 'No Nonsense' silicone wouldn't last long, so my question is does anyone have any recommendations for the best silicone to use please? I'm not overly bothered about saving a shilling or two and would rather have a proper solution that will last rather than having to redo it every couple of years.

TIA

Regards

Doug


----------



## Spectric (23 Feb 2021)

White Sika EBT Sika Sikaflex EBT+ All-Weather Sealant White 300ml

This stuff sticks and seals very well,


----------



## Jameshow (23 Feb 2021)

Spectric said:


> White Sika EBT Sika Sikaflex EBT+ All-Weather Sealant White 300ml
> 
> This stuff sticks and seals very well,


Agreed sticks well and dosen't cost the earth. 

Cheers James


----------



## Doug N (23 Feb 2021)

Spectric said:


> White Sika EBT Sika Sikaflex EBT+ All-Weather Sealant White 300ml
> 
> This stuff sticks and seals very well,


Thanks Roy. I'll pick some up from local Screwfix ready for when we have some dry weather.


----------



## Doug N (23 Feb 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Agreed sticks well and dosen't cost the earth.
> 
> Cheers James


Thanks James.


----------



## Sachakins (23 Feb 2021)

Doug N said:


> Thanks James.


+1 Silkaflex, was given a couple of tubes that window fitters we have used on a few houses.
I wouldn't by anything else now.


----------



## Doug N (24 Feb 2021)

Sachakins said:


> +1 Silkaflex, was given a couple of tubes that window fitters we have used on a few houses.
> I wouldn't by anything else now.


Thanks Sachkins. Silkaflex it is then.
Regards
Doug


----------



## Lons (24 Feb 2021)

I'd add to that Doug, great stuff stays flexible and sticks like the proverbial. I helped a mate stick a solar panel on the roof of his motorhome a couple of years ago and it's solid, it would have to be cut off. Though thinking about it he never drives over 60mph.  
It's what I used when fitting PVCu as part of extension builds and it never let me down.


----------



## Dulanth (16 Mar 2021)

Just to throw this in the mix I've been using a modular sealant, puraflex 40, good reviews and a bit cheaper I think


----------

